# Class A Climax kit from Ozark?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

I just got an e-mail about this from Ozark, but it sends my virus program into a tizz, so I cannot see the pictures. Anyone else get it?

>Up coming products 

> We are proud to announce our first engine kit. It is a freelanced Class
> A Climax kit. This kit includes motors, side frames boiler, engine
> castings, all the great extras you've come to expect and so much more. 

> With dual motor blocks this unit really pulls well and is absolutely
> fantastic looking. 

> Unit will have a square water tank and round style headlight and will
> have a similar appearance to the one pictured here

> Release date will be on or about the 24th of this month

I am thinking it is a kit version of vsmith's creations maybe?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

got it too,and no, my mail server wouldn't open it either


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got the text also. It doesn't look there's any images with it. 
They do have a nice bunch of new logging camp cars - http://ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp 

-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, checking the message, the photo addresses are to someone's C drive, not the net, so maybe there lies the problem. 

The logging stuff is sharp!


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I couldn't get the pictures to open either. I am really curious as I am just finidhing up my own scratch built Class A Climax which also has a square tank. 
John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing to do with me I can say, I wonder if it will be similar to NENG's climax kit?


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.trains.com/grw/objects/pdf/climax_locomotive.pdf


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. I got the email and I too noticed the photos referencing a C drive so figured they were not "net" accessable. 

Chas


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks 

Anybody found a picture yet 

Dave


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it is on Ozark's C drive....now if they would just release it!


----------

